# can I inject test e 500 mg once a week?



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

or do I really really have to split on twice by

250 mg a week???

Thanks


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

You can get away with once a week.

I think there was a poll on this a while ago and most people including me do it 2 a week.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

the aim of the game is to maintain stable blood levels so i divey the doses up as so 500mg sat then 250mg tues then 500 mg sat again and so on. i supose in theory you can do it once a wk becaues enathate is a pretty stable ester for about 10 days or so but for people who dont like pin day it can be effective


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

Not worth the hassle just do it once a week.


----------



## marko85 (May 27, 2008)

Once a week is fine mate,keeps the number of jabs down if you don't like pinning.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

once a week is fine i do alot more in one shot. neer noticed any difference


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

anaboliclove said:


> the aim of the game is to maintain stable blood levels so i divey the doses up as so 500mg sat then 250mg tues then 500 mg sat again and so on. i supose in theory you can do it once a wk becaues enathate is a pretty stable ester for about 10 days or so but for people who dont like pin day it can be effective


Stable blood levels are not really important mate

Our body does not produce test in a stable level

So to speak

To op once a week is totally fine


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

once per week


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

i did it once a week so i didnt have to jab to often, less hassle aswell!!


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

i'd do twice per week...

less bloated


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

anaboliclove said:


> the aim of the game is to maintain stable blood levels so i divey the doses up as so 500mg sat then 250mg tues then 500 mg sat again and so on. i supose in theory you can do it once a wk becaues enathate is a pretty stable ester for about 10 days or so but for people who dont like pin day it can be effective


 The body does not maintain stable blood levels so I would not say it is the name of the game, there is no way of keeping blood levels stable as the minute you inject the levels will start to decrease then when you inject again they will jump up so I cannot see how that is stable?



Mr Mongol said:


> i'd do twice per week...
> 
> less bloated


could you explain how injecting the same amount of test in one week gives more bloat if that amount was split or not?

There is no reason what so ever to jab this twice a week........once is enough and to be fair most who say twice a week do so because there mate told them in the gym


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> The body does not maintain stable blood levels so I would not say it is the name of the game, there is no way of keeping blood levels stable as the minute you inject the levels will start to decrease then when you inject again they will jump up so I cannot see how that is stable?
> 
> could you explain how injecting the same amount of test in one week gives more bloat if that amount was split or not?
> 
> There is no reason what so ever to jab this twice a week........*once is enough and to be fair most who say twice a week do so because there mate told them in the gym*


too true


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm a once a week man myself, unless using a prop...and yet to acetate (one day!  )


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> The body does not maintain stable blood levels so I would not say it is the name of the game, there is no way of keeping blood levels stable as the minute you inject the levels will start to decrease then when you inject again they will jump up so I cannot see how that is stable?
> 
> could you explain how injecting the same amount of test in one week gives more bloat if that amount was split or not?
> 
> There is no reason what so ever to jab this twice a week........once is enough and to be fair most who say twice a week do so because there mate told them in the gym


All good points above. I would only split the dosage on a heavy cycle


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> The body does not maintain stable blood levels so I would not say it is the name of the game, there is no way of keeping blood levels stable as the minute you inject the levels will start to decrease then when you inject again they will jump up so I cannot see how that is stable?
> 
> could you explain how injecting the same amount of test in one week gives more bloat if that amount was split or not?
> 
> There is no reason what so ever to jab this twice a week........once is enough and to be fair most who say twice a week do so because there mate told them in the gym


can't be bothered for explaination

i believe i am entitled to my opinion


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

twice a week is a waste off an ass cheek,time, a needle and a barrel.


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

G-fresh said:


> ^:laugh:
> 
> Some proper chumps on here at the moment...
> 
> i believe i am entitled to my opinion...


i guess you and me are both proper chumps lol


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Mr Mongol said:


> i guess you and me are both proper chumps lol


I resent that comment!

?


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

Fuuck it ! inject that **** once a week !

i dont think BENKI11 is taking AI or proviron etc.

Most of you take AI or other shiats ,perhaps thats why you dont see more bloat.

Twice a week less bloat


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

Mr Mongol said:


> Fuuck it ! inject that **** once a week !
> 
> i dont think BENKI11 is taking AI or proviron etc.
> 
> ...


WHY?


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Mr Mongol said:


> Fuuck it ! inject that **** once a week !
> 
> i dont think BENKI11 is taking AI or proviron etc.
> 
> ...


Yes i take 25 mg of proviron every day!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mr Mongol said:


> can't be bothered for explaination
> 
> i believe i am entitled to my opinion


So basically you do not know? I was polite in asking why you would get less bloat yet you seem to have taken offence and replied in the above manner...why?

Yes just like every one else you are allowed your opinion that does not mean you can spout it without explaining it? But hey what do I know


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> So basically you do not know? I was polite in asking why you would get less bloat yet you seem to have taken offence and replied in the above manner...why?
> 
> Yes just like every one else you are allowed your opinion that does not mean you can spout it without explaining it? But hey what do I know


I do apologize... i was just annoyed when you wrote : to be fair most who say twice a week do so because there mate told them in the gym !

I get all the information from this site and that's it !

I fully respect you and even followed your timed carb diet...I'm not a bodybuilder or powerlifter,i was just a freestyle wrestler back home.So you know better than me on AAS !

However,when i was blasting this jan i pinned once 500mg test E a week without AI or proviron etc ,i felt i more bloated ,then when i injected twice a week it went pretty well.As you know everyone is different.

So that's why i commented here... there're always negative an ass lickers who ****es someone off ! because they just wanna get a credit from you !


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

benki11 said:


> Yes i take 25 mg of proviron every day!!


then go for it !

who cares.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mr Mongol said:


> I do apologize... i was just annoyed when you wrote : to be fair most who say twice a week do so because there mate told them in the gym !
> 
> I get all the information from this site and that's it !
> 
> ...


You see you came to that opinion because you have done this yourself and found it to cause more bloat why not give me tht answer in the first place?

I don't give credit to anyone for ass licking if someone insults someone else they get warned if they agree with me or not.......I am not the most knowledgeable guy around hence why I asked you to explain......


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

for what its worth the Pharmacokinetics of test E ( for 194mg injection) shows a drop from approx 50ng/ml after day 1( starting with a base readin of 16ng/ml prior to injection) to 36ng/ml on day 4 , around 30ng/ml at on day 5 and 20ng/ml on day 7.

So even if injections were given every 3rd/ 4th day stable blood levels wouldnt be achievable as injecting a similar amount on day 4 could raise the level to 72 (ish) ng/ml, which although it gives an increased ng/ml it still isnt stable.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I love informative posts with sund backing


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

james12345 said:


> Why would you want stable blood levels?


you don't this is an internet myth that many pass on just because they heard it some where else....


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

What does so called stable blood levels from injecting twice per week do any different for size. strength or keeping your gains compared to once per week?


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Lads learned a lot from this thread and would like to know what is a Pscarb and other lads opinion on Test E vs Test E & Deca cycle , gains and strengths wise for second cycle ?

Thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well the added compound will give you more than the Test E on its own, the question you need to ask is how did your first cycle go just using Test, if it went well then don't change it


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

andysutils said:


> What does so called stable blood levels from injecting twice per week do any different for size. strength or keeping your gains compared to once per week?


None of the above, just less Bloat, that's why! :laugh:


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> well the added compound will give you more than the Test E on its own, the question you need to ask is how did your first cycle go just using Test, if it went well then don't change it


So I ll stick with test e 500 a week and dianabol 40 mg 4 weeks for 2nd cycle same as first or would you increse test dosage?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BenKi11 was you happy with your gains from your first cycle? if you was there is no need to change it...one way to make it better would be to increase your food....

far to many increase there dose because they think they have to not fully realising it is more food that gives the size...


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

^ I agree with Pscarb.

I personally don't see the point in upping your dose unless you have hit an on cycle plateau with regards to lifting weight, but that said progression on the bar doesn't necessarily correlate to more muscle, most powerlifters with not hold the mass of Pscarb but will possibly lift more.

All down to ego in the gym really, do you want to lift the most! (I just want to lift more than my pals,  )


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I just want big biceps.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

once a week myself


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yep once a week this time around myself as well:bounce: :bounce: :thumbup1:


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> BenKi11 was you happy with your gains from your first cycle? if you was there is no need to change it...one way to make it better would be to increase your food....
> 
> far to many increase there dose because they think they have to not fully realising it is more food that gives the size...


Pscarb, could you recharge my rep please.

It's gone down due to unpopularity.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

G-fresh said:


> ^ I agree with Pscarb.
> 
> progression on the bar doesn't necessarily correlate to more muscle, most powerlifters with not hold the mass of Pscarb but will possibly lift more.
> 
> All down to ego in the gym really, do you want to lift the most! (I just want to lift more than my pals,  )


Hi could you tell me more about this,i thought that muscle grows with more stress ,more weight, can you add more muscle without going little bit havier every time while exercising?

Thanks


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> The body does not maintain stable blood levels so I would not say it is the name of the game, there is no way of keeping blood levels stable as the minute you inject the levels will start to decrease then when you inject again they will jump up so I cannot see how that is stable?
> 
> could you explain how injecting the same amount of test in one week gives more bloat if that amount was split or not?
> 
> There is no reason what so ever to jab this twice a week........once is enough and to be fair most who say twice a week do so because *there mate told them in the gym*


This is why most people do most things in bodybuilding. "Stable blood levels" is just another one of those buzz phrases I see people throw around to make it look like they know what they're talking about.

The half-life is apparently around 10 days. So once a week is fine.

PS blood level thing was a dig at guy you quoted, not at you.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mr Mongol said:


> Pscarb, could you recharge my rep please.
> 
> It's gone down due to unpopularity.


that is not how things work mate, you contribute make decent posts and members will rep you positively for that....we dont recharge reps 



AlasTTTair said:


> This is why most people do most things in bodybuilding. "Stable blood levels" is just another one of those buzz phrases I see people throw around to make it look like they know what they're talking about.
> 
> The half-life is apparently around 10 days. So once a week is fine.
> 
> PS blood level thing was a dig at guy you quoted, not at you.


at no point did i think you was having a go at me mate, i would hope you know me by now to realise i would of reacted a little differently if i thought it was a dig 

i do agree buzz phrases like these are thrown around by those wanting to sound more knowledgeable than they are......i always say to people "if someone tells you something like stable blood levels is important, ask them to explain why" that normally shuts people up


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> that is not how things work mate, you contribute make decent posts and members will rep you positively for that....we dont recharge reps
> 
> ok i got it.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

benki11 said:


> Hi could you tell me more about this,i thought that muscle grows with more stress ,more weight, can you add more muscle without going little bit havier every time while exercising?
> 
> Thanks


I was referring to training strategies under AAS use, when you take AAS your strength will increase dramatically, those who choose to apply this increased strength into the 8-12reps range will (most likely) see greater gains in size than say someone who chooses to train at 4-6 reps for heavier sets (and see a greater gain in strength).

Everyone is different but that's my take...


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

G-fresh said:


> I was referring to training strategies under AAS use, when you take AAS your strength will increase dramatically, those who choose to apply this increased strength into the 8-12reps range will (most likely) see greater gains in size than say someone who chooses to train at 4-6 reps for heavier sets (and see a greater gain in strength).
> 
> Everyone is different but that's my take...


This is intersting i ll apply it to my training program couse if this work out i could get bigger with less injuries as well 

Thanks


----------

